# A Domestic Brand Treadle sewing machine with cabinet



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok all you treadle sewing machine owners...tell me about Domestics? I have taken the plunge, found one of these online for $40! Ok I thought no way was this still available on CL but it was! I have not been on there to window shop these in a long time. Last year I really wanted one but it was simply beyond my budget. So today I got this feeling to go onto CL and look at Treadle Sewing Machines..I am serious...a strong feeling compelled me to. Then as I am viewing all these $150 to $200 beautiful machines in lovely wood cabinets...not painted...just drooling over them...I see a listing that says, misc household items! So there it was...$40 for a Treadle Sewing machine??? The case itself in good condition is worth at least $100 so I am thinking this as I hope for the best!

So I called the lady up..so excited and it was available but she wants it picked up before Wed. I also told her I will buy the Quilt rack made of maple for $10! I can not get off the island to go get it til Wed but...hubby is going to ask his friend on the mainland. This friend also runs a vacuum/sewing machine store and can tear these apart and put them back together, he works on the oldest machines with ease. He told me to buy a treadle machine as they are made so well and will last a life time! He will be my back up if it needs anything as he has buckets of parts from old sewing machines, all makes and models he has told me. Yes he will fix my sewing machines free...and serviced the two I have. 

I hopefully will have this machine soon... If I get her and she is something to post...I sure will ad pics to this post! I have a 1913 Singer in beautiful condition in a beautiful case already, electric, but she is missing the feed pin and we are looking for it...my friend has not come across it yet and says it is rare. Her motor is perfect and she runs perfectly also...just needs that pin to feed the fabric. I currently sew on a modern machine that does the job, but not much to look at.

Was I too impulsive on buying this Treadle machine and case site unseen? Is this a brand any of you have or like?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

for that price I'd say good job! I read that some of the really old Domestics its hard to find parts for but hopefully yours won't be one! I love my treadles!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Even if the machine is junk (and I doubt it is), the cabinet is worth that much. So I think you done good!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like an excellent buy to me. Hope your friend can get it all fixed up for you. And yes, we DO want to see pics!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You have a friend who will scrutinize it and repair it. Buy the machine!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

ginnie5 said:


> for that price I'd say good job! I read that some of the really old Domestics its hard to find parts for but hopefully yours won't be one! I love my treadles!


*Thanks Ginnie! I know it is not a Singer but in my dining room sits a perfect condition 1913 electric Singer in a perfect case. Her issue is a missing feed pin and my friend is looking for one. As to the Domestic, the seller says it is complete and comes with things like bobbins and such. I am thinking that means attachments but found some on ebay so I could get them if needed. *



Belfrybat said:


> Even if the machine is junk (and I doubt it is), the cabinet is worth that much. So I think you done good!


I talked to her today to reassure her that I am waiting to hear back from our friend who could pick it up but that I am seriously buying it. She confirmed the case is in very good condition and told me that the machine is a very shiny black with Domestic in gold lettering, she did not remember the design on it..who cares! 



Tinker said:


> Sounds like an excellent buy to me. Hope your friend can get it all fixed up for you. And yes, we DO want to see pics!


*Thanks Tinker, I will so post pics if I get her...hoping to get her picked up by a friend.*



Maura said:


> You have a friend who will scrutinize it and repair it. Buy the machine!


*Thanks Maura, I told her I would definitely buy it and that it would be picked up. I spoke to her today and she is happy I want it.  Other people have called but she is holding it for me. *


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I learned to sew on my mothers Domestic treadle way back about 50+ years ago!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

romysbaskets said:


> *Thanks Ginnie! I know it is not a Singer but in my dining room sits a perfect condition 1913 electric Singer in a perfect case. Her issue is a missing feed pin and my friend is looking for one. *


Do you mean the screw that holds the foot on? If so I probably have an extra in my toolbox! What model do you have and if I do I'd be glad to send you one!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

ginnie5 said:


> Do you mean the screw that holds the foot on? If so I probably have an extra in my toolbox! What model do you have and if I do I'd be glad to send you one!


That is very kind of you, thank you! My sewing machine repair friend told me it is a pin that operates the foot mechanism to go forward. I had asked him if it was a screw and he said no, he would call it a pin but not sure what they would have called it back then. I will look up my machine and get the part name if I can. He said in the 20 years he has been working on these old machines, he had never seen one of these parts missing? It is located under the foot and without it, fabric can not feed. It is such a shame to have a perfect machine that was serviced this summer and I can't use it? So after using that modern machine which he gave me, easy but ugly and has tons of stitches...do not use most of them though...sure would like to use this one again...I look up my machine and pm you! Any help would be so wonderful in locating this little part. 

The cabinet to the Singer is like a Queen Anne style but less bowed on the legs. I found a perfect match online so I know it is original. If not for looking these up, you would never know this one was that old!

This is my lovely electric 1913 Singer...The wood is a little dusty, with a quick swipe of furniture oil, the cabinet just gleams! The machine is not exactly perfect but I think she is for me... I just wanted a Treadle so I could use that pedal, thought it was a great prep and hope I get the one I found. The two things this electric one needs is the plate that slides across that is square shaped and that feed pin. I can ask my friend about the plate as he said that was not hard to find but he still has not found the pin. The feed pin is underneath the other plate that has the round shape. What it controls is the feed that moves the fabric along. I have no idea what it looks like! The old chair in the pic was a $15 thrift store find, thought it looked cute with the cabinet..also needs oiling..gee should have done that first but the battery in the camera was about to die...timing...LOL

The serial number is: G 3361310 which comes up as 1913 manufactured as an electric so she was not converted.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh this is just great, she agreed to hold onto the machine til Wed! That is the first opportunity we can go pick her up! She sold her house so she did not know what day she had to have it out, not til Thurs. Some things are just meant to be? Now we will see what I get and by Wed night, I will post pics... The anticipation is just getting to me... I told her what it meant to me, she seems pleased. She learned to sew on this machine and had all boys. None of them nor their wives wanted this lovely old machine...well guess it was meant for me!


----------

